# plan für miniramp



## BenjaminB (19. August 2007)

tach, suche hat nix ergeben.
wir wollen uns eine miniramp bauen und soweit ich weiß gibts im internet eine seite mit plänen für rampen und den passenden maßen(!).

kann mir die jemand sagen?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (19. August 2007)

www.ramprage.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carl Johnson (20. August 2007)

wir wollten uns auch mal eine bauen und dann hab ich mich mal im netz bissle erkundet und bin dann auf diese Website gekommen, sehr ausführlich alles erklärt, echt super.

Der tut bloß zwischen Unterkonstruktion und Fahrbelag Sand zur Schalldämung hinein ... meiner meinung nach total unnötig.


Wir haben dann unsere Ramp wegen zu hohen Kosten oder einfach zu wenig Lust doch net gebaut :-D


cya viel spaß beim bauen


----------



## monkey max (20. August 2007)

es gab mal vom trasher n buch "how to build skateboardramps"..das ist ziemlich gut..gibts bei amazon


----------

